# When are they no longer babies.



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Just curious to know what the general stages are in a hedgehog life cycle? When are they no longer babies but young adults, when they are sexually mature? Are they considered to be fully adult at 6 months? When do they enter the geriatric age.?


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Are there standards for this or not really?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

this may help  
http://hedgehogcentral.com/stats.shtml


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Larry that does help some. Quite surprising that sexual maturity happens so young and best time for first breeding is well before full maturity. Well maybe not so surprising really when I think of other animals in comparison.

Seahorses actually can breed as young as 4 months yet they continue to grow their whole lives. Typically seahorse breeders group the various ages though into fry, juveniles and adults.

I was wondering if there were similar categories for hedgehogs.


----------

